# MC w Gentoo ?

## morys

Najpierw chciałbym przywitać wszystkich forumowiczów jako nowy uzytkownik Gentoo.

Mam od wczoraj zainstalowany goły system i jakoś nie bardzo moge ruszyć dalej.

Z nano nie bardzo sobię radzę i bardzo mi brak MC do którego przywykłem.

Próbowałem szukać lecz bezskutecznie.

Komenda

emerge -pv mc 

wypluwa mi jakiś inny pakiet

a

emerge -s mc

sypie tak wieloma ze nie wiem już o co tu chodzi.

Prosze o wyrozumiałość i pomoc.

----------

## Kajan

```

emerge app-misc/mc

```

Pozdrawiam

----------

## piotruspan

http://gentoo-portage.com/app-misc/mc

a niby jaki inny pakiet Ci wypluwa ? pewnie jeszcze X-ow nie masz i chca sie instalowac

tymczasowo sprobuj tak:

```
USE="-X" emerge mc
```

a nano jest tak proste ze warto je znac  :Smile: 

----------

## morys

#emerge app-misc/mc

!!!Couldn`t download mc-4.6.0-sambalib-3.0.10.patch.bz2 Aborting

#USE="-X" emerge mc

!!!Couldn`t download mc-4.6.0-sambalib-3.0.10.patch.bz2 Aborting

Nie nie widziałem jeszcze X-ów

w /etc/X11 mam xorg.conf ale jeszcze nie edytowałem.

Poradzcie proszę.

----------

## Kajan

A połączenie z internetem masz  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## morys

Tak. Mam połączenie z internetem.

Po instalacji , restarcie i wklepaniu:

emerge -pv mc

system mielił przez kilka godzin i pobierał (aktualizował wiele pakietów).

----------

## Polin

 *morys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Po instalacji , restarcie i wklepaniu:
> 
> emerge -pv mc
> ...

 

Coś tu kręcisz. Na pewno po użyciu -p nic Ci nie pobierał.

Zajrzyj do podręcznika portage, przeczytaj, tam są naprawde przydatne informacje, przystępnie opisane, w dodatku po polsku. Podręcznik znajdziesz na stronie gentoo.org , w dziale z dokumentacją.

----------

## morys

Jest jak napisałem Polin.

W konsoli wyświetlały sie pobierane pliki , transfer i czas pozostały do końca pobierania.

Nic więcej nie wiem.

Prosze o podpowiedź.

----------

## piotruspan

pokaz nam jak to wyglada bo nikt Ci nie uwierzy...

i sprobuj golego mc zainstalowac:

```
 USE="-X -samba -gpm" emerge mc
```

----------

## wielokropek

W czasie instalacji to ci się skonfigurował net z livecd, te ustawienia nie przechodzą na nowy system i po reboocie nie masz netu. Dla pewności:

```
ping gentoo.org
```

----------

## Raku

 *wielokropek wrote:*   

> W czasie instalacji to ci się skonfigurował net z livecd, te ustawienia nie przechodzą na nowy system i po reboocie nie masz netu. Dla pewności:
> 
> ```
> ping gentoo.org
> ```
> ...

 

nienajlepszy przykład   :Laughing: 

```
[raczkow@pooh ~]$ ping gentoo.org

PING gentoo.org (204.74.99.100) 56(84) bytes of data.

--- gentoo.org ping statistics ---

61 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 60053ms
```

----------

## morys

Pokazać to wam za bardzo nie pokażę bo nie wiem jak to zrobić ale przepisałem.

Konsola do logowania:

Starting eth0

  Bringing up eth0

  dhcp

  Runing dhcpcd...

  eth0receivet addres 192.168.0.101

Mounting network filesystems...

Starting voxie-crom...

Starting local...

Po zalogowaniu:

morys@localhost~~$ ping gentoo,org

PING gento.org (204.74.99.100) 56(84)bytes of data.

i nic przez 15 minut

z kolei

morys@localhost~~$ ping www.wp.pl

64 bytes from www.wp.pl (212.77.100.101): icm-seg80 ttl=119 time81.5 ms

i sypie cały czas

Mogłem strzelić jakąś literówkę.

Z płyty nie mogło bo niemam jej w napędzie a i tak nie mogę jej zamontować (wolał bym bo chyba byłoby szybciej)

Radzcie kochani co dalej.

----------

## sherszen

Masz racje - strzeliłeś:

 *Quote:*   

> morys@localhost~~$ ping gentoo,org
> 
> PING gento.org (204.74.99.100) 56(84)bytes of data. 

 

Zamiast kropki jest przecinek...

----------

## Polin

No jak rany... Tak ciężko zajrzeć do dokumentacji?

Przede wszystkim tej: 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=2

Potem do dokumentacji dotyczącej Gentoo na stacji roboczej.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/?catid=desktop

Wykaż trochę inicjatywy i poczytaj sam, zamiast pytać o takie podstawowe rzeczy na forum.

----------

## Raku

 *morys wrote:*   

> Radzcie kochani co dalej.

 

czytać, czytać i jeszcze raz czytać dokumentację, bo uczyć się obsługi systemu nikt za ciebie nie będzie.

----------

## tuniek

W ciemno podpowiadam:

```
nano /etc/resolv.conf

```

----------

## timor

 *morys wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> Radzcie kochani co dalej.

 

Jest jedna dobra rada, którą daję wszystkim moim znajomym marzącym o Gentoo... Nie znasz dobrze linux'a - nie wybieraj Gentoo.

Wybacz jeśli się mylę, nie jest moim celem obrazić Cię - ale z postów, które przeczytałem wynika, że nie przeczytałeś podręcznika i ogólnie słabo się orientujesz w Linux'ie. Naprawdę będzie Ci bardzo ciężko korzystać z Gentoo bez pewnej wiedzy, więc moze na razie zaczekaj z jego instalacją i poznaj to środowisko na innej prostszej dystrybucji. Gentoo wymaga sporej umiejętności rozwiązywania własnych problemów. Zastanów się, na razie masz problem z mc, a potem będą X'y, jakieś kde itd.

od raku: ort.

----------

## morys

Tak tuniek.

I mam nadzieje ze we mnie wierzyles

```
morys@localhost ~ $ nano /etc/resolv.conf
```

```
# Generated by dhcpcd for interface eth0

nameserver 81.219.120.62

nameserver 194.xxx.xxx.x
```

Mam radowke , AP , router , DHCP.

Mam Gnome.

Spolszczenie (no moze niekompletne jeszcze bo cwicze z czcionkami.

Nauczylem sie nano , poznalem Nautilusa.

A MC sobie zainstaluje zapewne.

Gentoo jest trudne , ale widze ze jest tego warte.

Dziekuje wszystkim za pomoc.

Mam nadzieje ze jeszcze z niej bede mogl skorzystac.

----------

## Ph0eniX

dalej nam nie powiedziales co ci pokazuje jak wpiszesz: 

```
"emerge --pretend mc"
```

----------

## czikenator

Skonfigurować net w Gentoo jest łatwo. Najpierw na livecd wpisujesz polecenie: 

```
net-setup eth0
```

Następnie montujesz swój system np jako /mnt/gentoo/ i kopiujesz 2 plik:

```
cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf
```

oraz: 

```
cp /etc/conf.d/net /mnt/gentoo/etc/conf.d/net
```

Tak jest chyba najłatwiej, bo na livecd możesz łatwo skonfigurować sieć przez: net-setup. Jeżeli nie chcesz nic kopiować to po prostu ręcznie wpisz wszystkie dane do pliku: etc/conf.d/net, oraz dodaj adres DNS do pliku /etc/resolv.conf

----------

